# Architekturvorschläge für Online-Wörterbuch?



## facilityManager (16. Dez 2008)

Das soll kein gewöhnliches Wörterbuch werden, sondern ein ganz spezielles. Gibt es so noch nicht  
Die Anwendung wird die Datenbank quälen.

Bisher habe ich so etwas immer mit PHP und MySQL gemacht, aber davon bin ich nun geheilt. Habe mir einreden lassen das Java viel besser ist. Ich kann Java, aber keine Java-Webentwicklung. Kenne die Frameworks nicht. Das dumme ist nur, das ich nicht weis, welche Architektur ich nehmen soll :autsch: 

Tomcat, Struts, Hibernate, JBoss, JRUN, JX und JY... da gibt es dutzende. 

Anforderungen:
- muss tierisch schnell sein
- pfeilschnelle Datenbank

Cool wäre eine Datenbank wie IBM DB2 oder Derby...habe mir erzählen lassen das die super schnell wären und für so etwas optimal. MySQL soll im vgl. dazu so langsam sein wie eine Schnecke im Vergleich zu einer Katze.

Für den Anfang dürfte es aber auch eine MySQL tun....kann ja noch migriert werden, wenn die Sache läuft. IBM DB2 bzw. Derby sind bestimmt fürchterlich teuer. Oder?

Womit würdet ihr das machen?


----------



## The_S (16. Dez 2008)

Performance hängt in erster Linie von deiner Programmierarbeit und der Geschwindigkeit deines Servers ab.

Für den Anfang tuts ne kostenlose H2, wir arbeiten hier mit ner DB2, ist auch net schlecht  .

Die Wahl der Server-Software hängt wohl davon ab, was du genau willst. Portlet oder Servlet Architektur, ...?

Frameworks solltest du die verwenden, die du brauchst.


----------



## FArt (16. Dez 2008)

facilityManager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mir einreden lassen das Java viel besser ist. Ich kann Java, aber keine Java-Webentwicklung. Kenne die Frameworks nicht. Das dumme ist nur, das ich nicht weis, welche Architektur ich nehmen soll :autsch:



Lass dir nichts einreden. Du musst in den sauren Apfel beißen und evaluieren. Auch Java ist kein Allheilmittel (ok, die Vorteile richtiger Programierung gegenüber Scripting ist natürlich schon gegeben).
Man kann weder Standardarchitekturen noch Systeme oder APIs empfehlen, wenn deine Anforderungen (dir selber?) nicht klar sind. "Pfeilschnell" ist da wohl nicht ausreichend...

Überlege dir funktionielle und nicht-funktionelle Anforderungen und grenze anhand dieser die Kandidaten ein bzw. schließe welche aus. 
Verwende eine Technologie, die du kennst. Wenn du auf eine andere umsteigen möchtest, gehe genau so vor, evaluieren... vielleicht ist ja .NET für dich und dein Problem viel besser geegnet.

Es bleibt nur eines: lies viel und wäge ab.


----------



## facilityManager (17. Dez 2008)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir dazu noch einen Tipp geben:

So stelle ich mir die Architektur konkret vor...

Bei Aufruf einer URL wie http://www.einedomain.de/?activity=EditProfile 
wird intern eine Klasse aufgerufen, sagen wir mal sowas wie Index.java, die sodann den Parameter activity auswertet und dementsprechend die Klasse EditProfile dynamisch instanziiert.

Die Klasse EditProfile implementiert die Klasse Activity, welche dieser Klasse den HttpServletRequest usw. zur Verfügung stellt.

Hinten dran kommt dann eine JSP, deren Dateiname in der Klasse EditProfile festgelegt wird.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will? Möglichst easy soll das sein 

Ist das soweit Standard-Java, oder brauche ich dafür schon diverse Frameworks?


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2008)

Naja, so hilfreich ist diese Aussage auch nicht. Nen Tomcat brauchste für JSP und Servlets, evtl. Hibernate oder was ähnliches für das DB-Mapping. Mehr lässt sich anhand dieser Aussage nicht unbedingt sagen.


----------



## FArt (17. Dez 2008)

Was willst du hören? Nimm JBoss SEAM mit EntityBeans! Und jetzt, hilft dir das weiter?


----------

